# gst-plugins-pango non compila

## polslinux

```

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libpng12.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libpng12.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make: *** [libgstpango.la] Error 1

* ERROR: media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2328:  Called gst-plugins-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1685:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28/work/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28'

```

info

```
pol-netbook pol # emerge --info =media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-pol i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-pol-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N280_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Jul 2010 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis vpx wifi x264 x86 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ovviamente repo stable....

----------

## k01

è stato aggiornato recentemente libpng, e ci sono molti pacchetti che puntano ancora alla libreria vecchia, dai revdep-rebuild e poi riprova la compilazione

----------

## polslinux

infatti ci ho pensato dopo aver scritto mentre ripercorrevo mentalmente cos'ho fatto   :Very Happy: 

i'm recompiling 60 pachetz xD

----------

## oRDeX

gud lak, spero tu usassi --as-needed   :Cool: 

----------

## polslinux

ehehe sisi  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

Consiglio anche questo, in particolare la parte in cui si esegue lafilefixer alla fine della compilazione di ogni pacchetto.

----------

## polslinux

revdep-rebuild s'è inchiodato con compiz-plugins-extra...medesimo errore di libpng sopra scritto  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

 ti può aiutare ?

----------

## polslinux

Sto provando a seguire il post di onip ora....speriamo...devo revdeppare 60 pacchetti di nuovoooo xD

----------

## polslinux

EDIT: risolto con trick di ago88...ora vorrei sapere una cosa:

se do emerge -uDavN world mi vuole reinstallare (New Slot) libpng12....che faccio? reinstallo?

----------

## ago

essendo in new slot [ NS ], ti viene installato lasciando la versione precedente, quindi fai pure

----------

## polslinux

ok, ma come mai mi chiede di reinstallarlo?

sarà perchè alcuni pacchetti lo richiedono immagino...come posso vedere quali?

----------

